

Zadie Smith’s 10 Rules of Writing - leen_machine
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/09/19/zadie-smith-10-rules-of-writing/

======
dawernik
Interesting. I blog a lot and find that my stream of conscious is not only
from my head, but also from the internet. I find it a useful writing tool -
just like a library. I do agree at some point you need to step away, come back
and edit <to simplify>. At that point, I need to disconnect. Building content,
connection good. Editing, connection bad.

